
Astronomers Despair as SpaceX Starlink Ruins Observation of Nearby Galaxies - privong
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathanocallaghan/2019/11/18/this-is-not-coolastronomers-despair-as-spacex-starlink-train-ruins-observation-of-nearby-galaxies/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21575765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21575765)

------
foxyv
I wish there were an extension to filter out Forbes and various paywalled
sites from my Hacker news list.

~~~
simonblack
You could always redirect Forbes, etc to the localhost, thereby blocking them
out completely.

In the /etc/hosts (or wherever it is on _your_ system) file,

    
    
         127.0.0.1    www.forbes.com

------
chmaynard
Someone needs to whack Elon Musk upside the head with a 2x4 and knock some
sense into him.

~~~
dang
Not here, please.

